# FSW December 2014 applicants



## ravikumars (Feb 5, 2015)

This is the thread for all December 2014 applications who applied through FSW ( old process) for Canada. Anyone's document accepted??? If not any idea on when it will be accepted?


----------



## Jai Shree Shyam (Jan 8, 2015)

Hi Ravi,

Appreciated for the December 2014 applicants thread. I had also applied in the first week of December,however,I didn't hear anything from CIC.


----------



## sudhakarnss (Dec 5, 2014)

*Sudhakar from Bangalore*



ravikumars said:


> This is the thread for all December 2014 applications who applied through FSW ( old process) for Canada. Anyone's document accepted??? If not any idea on when it will be accepted?


Hello,

My application was received by CIC on 5th December 14. I applied under NOC Mechanical Engineer. My DD is still not processed.


----------



## sharmapawan09 (Aug 9, 2014)

*Fswp*

Hello to all Dec applicants,
My application was received at CIC on 1st dec. but still no reply .
anyone any update regarding December applications??

Regards.


----------



## prashantsharma12 (Aug 1, 2014)

hi,
i applied under NOC 2172, application received on 18th Dec, 2014.
no news from the CIC yet.
If any applicant gets any sort of update, please keep us posted.

Thnx & Regards.


----------



## miu (Dec 9, 2013)

I applied on late Dec. I got a call from my bank 2 weeks ago telling me that the charge to my credit card was cancelled. I've just fixed the problem as it was a long holidays in my country (10 days).

Any one can tell me of what should I do now?


----------



## madhusanthosh (Mar 7, 2015)

I applied on the 8th Dec 2014. The money is deducted from my credit card on the 28th of Jan. I have received the file number on Feb 25th.


----------



## prashantsharma12 (Aug 1, 2014)

hi guys,
can anyone provide me with the whatsapp number of group, for the candidates who applied in December 2014 ?
It will be more convenient and useful to follow the updates.
thnks.


----------



## madhusanthosh (Mar 7, 2015)

I too applied under 2172... Are you a Oracle DBA or SQL Server DBA??


----------



## prashantsharma12 (Aug 1, 2014)

Got a mail from CIC stating that the cap got full before my application reached them :-(
Hard luck !!!!


----------



## Lovebeau (Mar 10, 2015)

Hello all, we submitted fsw noc 1212 on 15 December 2014, got an email from cic on 5 March 2015 that our application has gone in to processing


----------



## jayson308 (Mar 3, 2015)

Hi all, 

Application received: 25-July-2014
Application Process: 12-Jan-2015
Request for Medical And PRP: 14-Jan-2015
Medical Done: 19-Jan-2015
PRP Dedected : 22-Jan-2015
Received Medical: 23-Jan-2015

Please share your timeline


----------



## madhusanthosh (Mar 7, 2015)

But CAP of 2172 reached only 300.. how come they say it reached 1000? Really bad luck!!!


----------



## maitryee (Nov 9, 2013)

Hi Jason308:
What was the time taken from the date you received your file number to the date you got medical request.
Also, you have written about PRP... what does it mean?
Regards,
MD


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

prashantsharma12 said:


> Got a mail from CIC stating that the cap got full before my application reached them :-(
> Hard luck !!!!



Hi prashantsharma12, 

what was your NOC code

Mine was 2171, waiting since October 2014 no updates


----------



## khan_d (Feb 13, 2015)

Hii Jason,

did you get any update after upir medical results were confirmed to have been received by them ?


----------



## jayson308 (Mar 3, 2015)

@: maitryee -application received was 12 Jan 2015 and medical received was 19 Jan 2015. 

@: khan_d- on the website my application status changed from in process to a decision made by they haven't asked me for my passport or anything yet.


----------



## mannedhanu (Mar 26, 2015)

*manne*

hi guys i am new to this forum and i am manne my application reached on 3rd of dec but my dd is not yet charged can anyone help by saying cc charged for similar dates


----------



## mannedhanu (Mar 26, 2015)

my code is 1123 and i have ore friends with same timeline with no responsonce


----------



## vanithaj (Mar 31, 2015)

Hi,
My application reached on Dec 23rd and still my DD has not been encashed.
I would like to know if anyone received email from cic whose applications reached during dec 2014.

Thanks,
Vanitha


----------



## pintuthakkar (May 9, 2014)

HI, anyone from 1123? Any response? Mine reached on 30th December. But still no response.


----------



## vanithaj (Mar 31, 2015)

Hi Madhusanthosh,

On what basis you say that 2172 (DBA skillset) cap was reached 1000 before Dec 23rd?
Please let me know as still I have not heard from cic yet.

Thanks,
Vanitha


----------



## vanithaj (Mar 31, 2015)

FYI these were my details:

Primary NOC 2011 Code: 2172


----------



## madhusanthosh (Mar 7, 2015)

vanithaj said:


> Hi Madhusanthosh,
> 
> On what basis you say that 2172 (DBA skillset) cap was reached 1000 before Dec 23rd?
> Please let me know as still I have not heard from cic yet.
> ...



I applied on the 8th of Dec and my friend applied on the 14th of Dec under 2172. I have received my file number. My friend's document is sent back to him saying the CAP has reached 1000. Now he has applied under express entry. Are you a Database Admin?


----------



## prashantsharma12 (Aug 1, 2014)

Hey vanitha,
As per the spread sheet and all other forums, the cap for 2172 reached its limit of 1000 somewhere between 10-12 dec.
My application was received on 17th dec. and I got my application back from CIC stating cap filled :-(
So I am pretty sure, cap was filled before my application reached the CIC.
Regards.


----------



## vanithaj (Mar 31, 2015)

Hi Prashant and Madhusanthosh,

Can you please let me know when did you / your friend receive the applications back stating cap was full?
I still have not received any email stating anything.
Also which forum/spreadsheet talks about the 1000 caplimit reaching somewhere between dec 10-12 can you pls share that link?
I am a Database administrator applied under 2172 code.Application reached on dec 23rd.


----------



## prashantsharma12 (Aug 1, 2014)

Got the message from CIC on 2nd March 15 about the return of my application !


----------



## ravikumars (Feb 5, 2015)

vanithaj said:


> Hi Madhusanthosh,
> 
> On what basis you say that 2172 (DBA skillset) cap was reached 1000 before Dec 23rd?
> Please let me know as still I have not heard from cic yet.
> ...


hi Vinitha,

Did you get any reply on your application yet? 

Regards
Ravi


----------



## vanithaj (Mar 31, 2015)

I have not received any reply from cic yet.


----------



## mannedhanu (Mar 26, 2015)

any 1123 dec applicants please let me know any cc charged


----------



## ravikumars (Feb 5, 2015)

Jai Shree Shyam said:


> Hi Ravi,
> 
> Appreciated for the December 2014 applicants thread. I had also applied in the first week of December,however,I didn't hear anything from CIC.


Hi Shyam,

Did you receive the file number?

Regards
Ravi


----------



## pintuthakkar (May 9, 2014)

I am 1123. No news.


----------



## sudhakarnss (Dec 5, 2014)

*December month applicants*

Did anyone got any confirmation from CIC whose applications reached CIC in month Dec 2014?
They are taking more than expected time and no information passed whether the quota is full for a particular category or not. I have applied under 2132 (Mechanical Engineer).

Even my DD is still not encashed, I have a very little hope.

-Sudhakar


----------



## prashantsharma12 (Aug 1, 2014)

Your date of appointment for PCC @ PSK is 8th April or 8th May ??


----------



## Lovebeau (Mar 10, 2015)

261314. Congratulations on your MR and PCC requests, how long was your application from going into processing to requests.


----------



## 261314 (Aug 22, 2013)

Thanks guys.

@prashantsharma12, the appointment was on 8th April. On 9th April, I got a mail that they have processed my PCC request and the standard response time is 3 weeks :-( I need to get everything done by 2nd May so fingers crossed!

@Lovebeau, the file number was generated on 18th December 2014 and the request for MR/PCC received on 2nd April (so almost 3.5 months after file number generation)

Guys any idea what kind of medical tests are conducted under MR?


----------



## 261314 (Aug 22, 2013)

Anybody through the MR/PCC stage?


----------



## prnzprince (Apr 26, 2015)

Dear friends, I am new for this forum. My application received 31 December.still no updates from CIC.my cod.is .3233.licenced practical nurse.


----------



## veergurmeet (Apr 29, 2015)

After 19 Dec to 31 st Dec fsw applicationa are returned due to global capping sorry to inform all concerned Dec applicants whose applications reached after 19 dec14


----------



## hanselfrancis (May 4, 2015)

veergurmeet said:


> After 19 Dec to 31 st Dec fsw applicationa are returned due to global capping sorry to inform all concerned Dec applicants whose applications reached after 19 dec14


Hi,
My Application was received in CIC on 31st December NOC 2232, If they are rejecting the applications how long will it take for them to reply??. Because till now I haven't received any news from CIC. Should I take it as my application is being returned or Still I have chances ??


----------



## madhusanthosh (Mar 7, 2015)

261314 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I received request for MR and PCC for FSW (old rules) from the Canadian High Commission, Delhi on 2nd April 2015. I have been given a months time to get the MR and PCC done. However, I have some queries which are given below:-
> 
> ...




I have received the request for MC and PCC on 9th May. I have the Medical Bill from Apollo Hospital, PCC and Fees payment Receipt with me. What documents should I send to High Commission now? All the originals or the photo copies. Should I take photo copy of ALL the pages of the PASSPORT and send them?


----------



## madhusanthosh (Mar 7, 2015)

Anyone got PR?


----------



## 261314 (Aug 22, 2013)

Done with MR and PCC. Still waiting for further update. How about you?


----------



## madhusanthosh (Mar 7, 2015)

261314 said:


> Done with MR and PCC. Still waiting for further update. How about you?


Sent them MR and PCC on May 28th... It is almost 2 months now.. Still waiting!!! What about you?


----------



## 261314 (Aug 22, 2013)

Finally received a call for passport submission on 29th July.

Next update within 15 working days.


----------



## maitryee (Nov 9, 2013)

261314 when did you do your medical?


----------



## 261314 (Aug 22, 2013)

maitryee said:


> 261314 when did you do your medical?


Received the invitation for medicals on 2nd April and submitted the reports on 28th April.


----------



## maitryee (Nov 9, 2013)

261314 congrats, when was your 3rd line updated on eca? We did our medical on 12th may, awaiting ppr.


----------



## 261314 (Aug 22, 2013)

maitryee said:


> 261314 congrats, when was your 3rd line updated on eca? We did our medical on 12th may, awaiting ppr.


Going by my timelines you should get an update within 3 months of medical report submission (i.e by 12th August). All the best!

261314


----------



## maitryee (Nov 9, 2013)

Thanks 261314


----------



## madhusanthosh (Mar 7, 2015)

261314 said:


> Going by my timelines you should get an update within 3 months of medical report submission (i.e by 12th August). All the best!
> 
> 261314


I sent Medical on 28th May.. So, I need to wait 1 more month it seems... I do have another question.. Whenever I check my application status on cic.ca website, it shows "In Progress".. Am not getting any informative message there like 2nd line update or 3rd line update.. Am I looking at the wrong place or does this happen for many applicants???


----------



## maitryee (Nov 9, 2013)

They don't mention it as 2nd line or 3rd line. Getting medical request is 2nd line and confirming that they have received it is 3rd line update.


----------



## 261314 (Aug 22, 2013)

madhusanthosh said:


> I sent Medical on 28th May.. So, I need to wait 1 more month it seems... I do have another question.. Whenever I check my application status on cic.ca website, it shows "In Progress".. Am not getting any informative message there like 2nd line update or 3rd line update.. Am I looking at the wrong place or does this happen for many applicants???


If you click on the 'In Progress' hyperlink you should see the latest update. I guess for you the latest update should be 'Medical Reports Received'


----------



## madhusanthosh (Mar 7, 2015)

261314 said:


> Finally received a call for passport submission on 29th July.
> 
> Next update within 15 working days.


 How do we get the intimation? Do they mail us or call us??


----------



## madhusanthosh (Mar 7, 2015)

261314 said:


> If you click on the 'In Progress' hyperlink you should see the latest update. I guess for you the latest update should be 'Medical Reports Received'


Oh... Thanks a lot!!!  .. I was missing this bit... It never struck me to click on the hyperlink ... I have applied through consultancy.... Will High Commission call me or my consultancy regarding Passport request?? Any idea on that... Coz my consultancy says .. sometimes, the applicant will receive the call....


----------



## 261314 (Aug 22, 2013)

madhusanthosh said:


> Oh... Thanks a lot!!!  .. I was missing this bit... It never struck me to click on the hyperlink ... I have applied through consultancy.... Will High Commission call me or my consultancy regarding Passport request?? Any idea on that... Coz my consultancy says .. sometimes, the applicant will receive the call....


Well I received an email as they wanted some details to be filled in and sent along with the passport.


----------



## madhusanthosh (Mar 7, 2015)

261314 said:


> Well I received an email as they wanted some details to be filled in and sent along with the passport.


Congrats!!! So, what have u planned now??? When are you flying and have u got any job offer?


----------



## 261314 (Aug 22, 2013)

Got the temporary PR stamped on my passport today. Now I need to visit Canada to get the PR Card and SIN before the temporary PR expiry.

Guys, whoever reaches this stage, lets network to discuss the next and most important step of finding a job in a sluggish market. I suggest creating a whatsapp group.

Cheers and All the best to all Dec 2014 applicants!


----------



## madhusanthosh (Mar 7, 2015)

261314 said:


> Got the temporary PR stamped on my passport today. Now I need to visit Canada to get the PR Card and SIN before the temporary PR expiry.
> 
> Guys, whoever reaches this stage, lets network to discuss the next and most important step of finding a job in a sluggish market. I suggest creating a whatsapp group.
> 
> Cheers and All the best to all Dec 2014 applicants!


Going by your timeline, I am expecting my stamping by Sep 15th.... Let us network through Watsapp Group.... I am thinking to visit Canada by January....


----------



## madhusanthosh (Mar 7, 2015)

261314 said:


> Well I received an email as they wanted some details to be filled in and sent along with the passport.




Can I have their email id so that I don't miss any mail from them getting into Junk/Spam???


----------



## maitryee (Nov 9, 2013)

Hi,261314, any updates? Did you get your ppr from the day you did your medical or from the day your 3rd line was updated? I have still not received ppr, today is the 90th day since my 3rd line was updated. I am very tensed.


----------

